# falling can feel good!



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep, but nope. I caught an edge my 3rd time ever riding and slammed hard on my hip. It caused my back to crack all the way up to my skull. My left hip and leg felt paralysed. I couldn't move for like 5 minutes. Did not feel good man. :icon_scratch:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i try to work out all the kinks before i go up, maybe i should just leave it alone for my slams to fix, hmmmm


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had that happen when my neck was twisted sideways. Felt similar to a chiropractic neck adjustment.
The reason you may feel better is if you had subluxations that were corrected by the fall. (vertebrae that are out of position putting pressure on spinal nerves)


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Yep, but nope. I caught an edge my 3rd time ever riding and slammed hard on my hip. It caused my back to crack all the way up to my skull. My left hip and leg felt paralysed. I couldn't move for like 5 minutes. Did not feel good man. :icon_scratch:


yea,.....that's alittle harder of a slam than I had in mind...
i'm talkin' bout one of them little...'oops I tripped, slightly caught my edge at a lower speed' type falls.....

but yea, that sux...those types of slams you're talkin' bout are the ones we all try to avoid....
hope your hip is back 2 normal


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

dcrides said:


> I've had that happen when my neck was twisted sideways. Felt similar to a chiropractic neck adjustment.
> The reason you may feel better is if you had subluxations that were corrected by the fall. (vertebrae that are out of position putting pressure on spinal nerves)


yea!....that's IT!!....after it happens I feel loose as a goose


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Ice coast + falling = no good. 

Good day of riding + end of the day beers = awesome


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to go with nope! Maybe because I already have some lower back issues, but I can't say the aftermath of any fall I've had felt good. There have been more than a few that were funny as hell! Where I've spent a few minutes on my face or ass, laughing, or trying to, after having had the wind knocked out of me. But they still hurt!

The one and only "good" feeling I get out of falling is, if it happened because I was trying something new, or pushing myself to go faster or ride harder terrain,.. I take some solice in remembering the often quoted philosophy one hears here. The one that says, "if you aren't falling? You aren't progressing!"

(....End of last season, I was progressing myself half to death!)


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I've had that happen. But not while snowboarding, I was wakeboarding and was doing a trick wake to wake landed wrong and smacked the water. Every single joint in my body popped. I laid there thinking I broke something for sure but got back in the boat and felt like a million bucks. 

Would prefer not to crash again and just be out of alignment. Lol


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

shelbybeck said:


> yea,.....that's alittle harder of a slam than I had in mind...
> i'm talkin' bout one of them little...'oops I tripped, slightly caught my edge at a lower speed' type falls.....
> 
> but yea, that sux...those types of slams you're talkin' bout are the ones we all try to avoid....
> hope your hip is back 2 normal


Had to pull my leg everytime I got in or out of the car for a few days. So, I was the laughing stock for awhile. Walking was fine though. After a week or so I was golden.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I got my first turns yesterday, and I'm pretty sure falling didn't feel good.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to go with nope! Maybe because I already have some lower back issues, but I can't say the aftermath of any fall I've had felt good. There have been more than a few that were funny as hell! Where I've spent a few minutes on my face or ass, laughing, or trying to, after having had the wind knocked out of me. But they still hurt!
> 
> The one and only "good" feeling I get out of falling is, if it happened because I was trying something new, or pushing myself to go faster or ride harder terrain,.. I take some solice in remembering the often quoted philosophy one hears here. The one that says, "if you aren't falling? You aren't progressing!"
> 
> (....End of last season, I was progressing myself half to death!)


yea, this one guy....it was weird.....but I always knew he was really hurt if he started laughing.....otherwise,.....he'd just flail around on the ground trying to get up.....lol


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> I got my first turns yesterday, and I'm pretty sure falling didn't feel good.


yea?......how's the "rice paper"?

that's what I call the butt......:laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> yea?......how's the "rice paper"?
> 
> that's what I call the butt......:laugh:


Umm... Sore, but my whole body is a little. It was an interesting day, going from a 164w full camber K2 from '07 to my SL. Kinda kicked my ass for a few hours.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I think the only "good" feel I got from falling was the endorphins kicking in after a particularly bad ass smash where I was in excruciating pain immedately and for hours. No bones broken, finished the run and drove home but I had that adrenaline high feeling for hours after and though still in pain I was so amped up and I remember my arms feeling like they needed to move and my teeth felt on edge. It was weird-I smoked so many cigarettes on the way home and everyone felt like the first... so good. It was an awful feeling being so like on edge and it lasted so long.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Yeah I've had that happen. But not while snowboarding, I was wakeboarding and was doing a trick wake to wake landed wrong and smacked the water. Every single joint in my body popped. I laid there thinking I broke something for sure but got back in the boat and felt like a million bucks.
> 
> Would prefer not to crash again and just be out of alignment. Lol


it's scary when you hear shit snappin', crackin' and poppin'.....s'pecially
at our age.......
I deff don't like fallin' ...but once n' awhile alittle "chirospill" is nice....
only thing is they're never predictable........it's always by chance.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Umm... Sore, but my whole body is a little. It was an interesting day, going from a 164w full camber K2 from '07 to my SL. Kinda kicked my ass for a few hours.


oh wow...I just realized you're in the same state as me.....
what resort did you ride at?????.....was it brule?


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> I think the only "good" feel I got from falling was the endorphins kicking in after a particularly bad ass smash where I was in excruciating pain immedately and for hours. No bones broken, finished the run and drove home but I had that adrenaline high feeling for hours after and though still in pain I was so amped up and I remember my arms feeling like they needed to move and my teeth felt on edge. It was weird-I smoked so many cigarettes on the way home and everyone felt like the first... so good. It was an awful feeling being so like on edge and it lasted so long.


wow......sounds like mild shock or something.....
glad it turned out ok.....however your lungs may not be happy about it....lol


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> oh wow...I just realized you're in the same state as me.....
> what resort did you ride at?????.....was it brule?


No, Trollhaugen. I live all the way west by MN. 
Trollhaugen live cam

They were open Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Two ropes and one lift. They're closed the beginning of this week to blow snow for next weekend.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> No, Trollhaugen. I live all the way west by MN.
> Trollhaugen live cam
> 
> They were open Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Two ropes and one lift. They're closed the beginning of this week to blow snow for next weekend.


heck yea!.....been there.....good times!

says they're gonna be open wed. too.....man, I would love to road trip out there this weekend.....

do they have any terrain park stuff set up?....


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Happened to me once but I have no back problems so it was just more of a wierd sounding fall. I fell on this box directly square on my back, my legs were over one side and I smashed my head on the other side of the box. I slid down to the end of the box like this and stopped at the very end. Laid there for a second in embarrassment.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> heck yea!.....been there.....good times!
> 
> says they're gonna be open wed. too.....man, I would love to road trip out there this weekend.....
> 
> do they have any terrain park stuff set up?....


Some, yeah. Check their Facebook, that'll tell you everyhing they had up last weekend. I don't ride park yet, put it looked like a bunch of different rails. 11/29 is the first late night (3am) Friday of the season. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Some, yeah. Check their Facebook, that'll tell you everyhing they had up last weekend. I don't ride park yet, put it looked like a bunch of different rails. 11/29 is the first late night (3am) Friday of the season. :laugh::thumbsup:


hmmm......I may just have to try to make that unless granite opens before then.....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm the price of a deep tissue massage plus chiropractic adjustment is about the price of a lift ticket. Now if I could just convince my medical plan a lift ticket is the same thing as a massage and adjustment.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never had a fall that "fixed" anything. But I have had plenty where I have ate it, got up covered in snow and brushed myself off and it let me take a second to sit and think damn this is fun.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

I actually know exactly what the OP is talking about, i was just telling my buddy today, while riding the chair lift, about this exact thing that happened, at the mountain we rode today, 6 years ago. I got stuck in some DEEEEEP powder, they kept going, got on the chair lift, and were heading up, just as I came down the run that crossed under it, I was new to boarding, popped a little bit of a jump in the moderate powder (2 feetish, untouched all season) but bumped a burried rock, which made me catch a toe edge. I faceplanted into the soft powder, but went down in a bending fashion, which resulted in the scorpion. a 6'2" scorpion, smacking the back of my helmet with my heel edge! a good 6 or 7 cracks up my back, first thought through my mind after my board hit the snow again "this is either going to feel great, or terrible" got back up, and just as a few people have said, I felt like I had just left the chiropractor!



freshy said:


> Hmm the price of a deep tissue massage plus chiropractic adjustment is about the price of a lift ticket. Now if I could just convince my medical plan a lift ticket is the same thing as a massage and adjustment.


 I agree!


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I actually really enjoy landing on my back.
Used to have locking in my lower back from a motocross crash, but then I once landed straight onto my back it it just cracked out 
I really love this feeling cause it feels like my back gets free!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it can feel great....

True story...a few years ago, I had a "frozen shoulder" ...my left lead shoulder

Frozen Shoulder-OrthoInfo - AAOS

Anyway slammed in to a 2' diameter tree...hit it square on...left shoulder, left side of my head/helmut, hip...I could even feel my insides shift...laid there in pain, stars spinning, tears and my shoulder felt like a bomb exploded. So lying there taking inventory of my body parts and wheather i could move and if it was safe to move. Long story short...the slam, ended up doing the initial break up of the shoulder adheasion and thus graduadually got more range of motion and recovered in about 2-3 months thereby avoided surgery that the doc was considering.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll have to try that ^ Have had a frozen left shoulder for going on a year and a half now.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I've fallen a few times where it felt like I was out of shape or "tight", and after the fall, it kinda loosened me up and I felt more relaxed, if that makes sense.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MelC said:


> I'll have to try that ^ Have had a frozen left shoulder for going on a year and a half now.


You would want it to be a suprise....probably the worst pain I've ever been in.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I can imagine. During the "Freezing" phase my dog attempted to yank my arm free of its socket. Generally I am the soul of decorum (not really) but I discovered words I never knew I had - people looked at me like my head was going to start spinning around. Now I'm pretty much pain free but don't sit below where I am attempting to put overhead luggage in the airplane bin without a helmet.


----------

